# Musique de fond dans la fenêtre login.



## Mach-11 (3 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, c'était pour demander si c'était possible de mettre une musique qui s'exécute en tache de fond dans la fenêtre de connexion de Mac os x 10.6. Et si oui comment on fait, merci d'avance.


----------



## wath68 (4 Octobre 2010)

Hello.

Je ne pense pas que cela soit possible ... en tout cas je n'ai jamais vu de messages parlant de cette fonction.


----------



## Mach-11 (4 Octobre 2010)

Temps pis, c'est pas grave, merci quand même mais je trouve que ça aurait été une bonne idée pour un OS de s'allumer en musique


----------

